# The hiring process?



## Gchan159 (Feb 10, 2009)

Good afternoon ladies and gentleman,
I hope that this is the correct place to post this thread; I couldn't find any other MSSP forum areas, so sorry if it's in the wrong place. I have signed up for the test in April; I am 34 years old WM, in great shape, a four year USMC Sgt from the Infantry, non lethal combatant instructor, HRST master and urban combat specialist. Was a squad leader in combat, I have a clean driving record (one ticket in 10 years), good credit, no convections and no drugs. I have been doing a tone of research on the SP screening process and the test, I am getting ready to take (I will be prepared), so I know that I will have to score high on it. What I am looking for is how can I make myself stand out? 

There will be thousands of hopefuls taking the same test I am, and only (lets say) 800 contacted after to fill out the application. I know if I could get that far I will have the perseverance and motivation to make it and do a great job, but it really seems like a cluster Fu#~ to even get there. They test all of these people and only talk to the ones (hypothetical) who score 93% or better, let's say I score 93% and I am Caucasian male and USMC Vet what happens to me? Then you have the people with connections and the minorities, will there be any room after that, is that the only people that the State Police are hiring? What about the ones who just want to do the right thing, to step up and protect and serve? Any incite would be greatly appreciated, I am just getting a little frustrated about what I'm reading. Hopefully what I'm reading is incorrect. 
Thank you,


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

As long as we have screw em all devall in office I wouldnt hold my breath for another class. Are you opposed to taking the test in CT,NH or VT? I know they are also testing. I know one guy that took all of the test and right before he was going to go to NH he got the call from MSP. Just good to keep your options open.


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

Ever consider going the federal route? We are hiring some excellent "foot in the door" type support positions for ICE up here in VT...check out my posting in the Federal Jobs forum or PM me if you need more info...


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

mtc said:


> LOL !!!
> 
> While putting screws in the heart of yet another illegal last week, the guy I was talking to was trying to recruit me !!


I have to bite my tongue a bit when I say this, but...let's just say we can use all of the good people we can get right now! A little bird tells me 1811 open hiring is coming up soon...


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

I think DNorth's advice was along the right lines. You've told us how slim your chances are despite being so squared away, why limit yourself to only one agency? How many years do you plan on spending gaining no further experience?


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

ALso this is your first and only shot at getting on the MSP due to your age. As far as the 93 on the test that won't get you hired you are going to have to score between 98-100 to get hired considering that the test will only be valid for 2 years now that its civil service. Like some of the others posts have already said don't put your eggs all in one basket because there will probably be approx. 20,000 that will take this test and if there is a class ( and thats a big if) there will only be a couple of hundred who get selected to attend the academy. I'm not trying to squash your hopes but I am trying to be realistic. Good Luck


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

Judging by what you've said, you appear to be squared away and would make an excellent candidate. However, like some of the others have said, for you Massachusetts is just the wrong place at the wrong time. By the time the layoff list is compiled, I don't see how any new candidate is even going to get an interview, nevermind a position.

If you have nothing tying you to Mass, flee now. I have no doubt that an agency would pick you up in no time.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Then you have the people with connections and the minorities, will there be any room after that, is that the only people that the State Police are hiring?


The MSP does not give any preference to minorities or people with "connections." It gives two points for veterans and two points if you are the son or daughter of a police officer or firefighter killed in the line of duty. There are no other preferences. As far as people with connections, no amount of connections can override a poor test score....its purely by the numbers at the selection stage. Once you have been selected its the PT test, background, psychological, oral board and the top candidates from those are offered a slot at the academy. Once again the academy is run purely on merit, friends or family with "connections" will do you no good, and in fact could draw fire from the DI's.

You will have a fair chance, just like everyone else who takes the test. The two points for vets preference will certainly help, and your background will be a positive factor, IF you make it beyond the intial selection phase. Two warnings though for you and any other persons interested in the MSP. The recruit pay is pitiful; roughly $200 a week. If you find yourself beyond the intial selection phase, start looking for ways to save money. Many married recruits moved in with their parents, sold cars, etc. just to save money. Also the MSP academy is no joke. I know, I was a hardcore Marine, blah, blah, blah. This is not meant to belittle you, but I have seen everyone drop the academy from the biggest, fattest bags of crap, to the most jacked badass Marine/Army types. Our dropout rate ranges from 30-40%, roughly three times the Marine Corps recruit dropout rate, and five times the Army boot camp dropout rate. Its one thing to do bootcamp at 18, its another to do bootcamp x2 at 35 with college-level courses you're constantly tested on, with a spouse, kids and very little pay. I say this only to give you the facts, not to make any assertions about your personal capabilities.

Good luck, I wish you the best, and thank you for your service.


----------



## Gchan159 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ohhg has anyone on this thread ever heard of positive reinforcement, lol. Well unfortunately I am pretty much tied down to Massachusetts. Brion24 hit the Medulla oblongata from 800 yards, my age is defiantly a concern and it's limiting what I can and can't do, it seems like the State is my option right now. Correct me if I'm wrong but is the age for local Police 32 if they are Civil Service? 
 A couple of Troopers have told me that they have no choice but to have a class, something like 40% of the MSPD are at the retirement age. 
The bottom line is that I need to score no less then 100% on the test, and that's what I going to do. I will dig my claws into the system find a ligament and not let go. I have to look at it this way; I only have to be 1 in 20,000; not 1 in million.
Thanks Ghcan159.


----------



## lilmudd89 (Feb 9, 2009)

*"Salary*

*Effective* *January 6, 2008*
Recruits are paid a bi-weekly salary of $840.80 plus benefits while training at the academy."

This was pulled directly from the mass.gov website so the recruits would be getting paid over $400 a week so people might not have to do as much money saving as they used to in the past  hope this helps some people.​


----------



## Gchan159 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for the reality check Killjoy, I do appreciate you strait forward tact. Would you have any study tips for me, so if I were to make it that far (By the grace of God) I might be a little more prepared. It doesn't sound easy, I look up the history of the MSP on Wikipedia; and they did mention the drop out rate. I will never know if you don't try. Thanks.


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

lilmudd89 said:


> *"Salary*
> 
> *Effective* *January 6, 2008*
> Recruits are paid a bi-weekly salary of $840.80 plus benefits while training at the academy."
> ...


​
Ever heard or taxes? Or maybe all those other little deductions taken from paychecks? Take home is significantly less than your "over $400 a week." But thanks for your input.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Gchan159 said:


> Ohhg has anyone on this thread ever heard of positive reinforcement, lol. Well unfortunately I am pretty much tied down to Massachusetts. Brion24 hit the Medulla oblongata from 800 yards, my age is defiantly a concern and it's limiting what I can and can't do, it seems like the State is my option right now. *Correct me if I'm wrong but is the age for local Police 32 if they are Civil Service? *
> A couple of Troopers have told me that they have no choice but to have a class, something like 40% of the MSPD are at the retirement age.
> The bottom line is that I need to score no less then 100% on the test, and that's what I going to do. I will dig my claws into the system find a ligament and not let go. I have to look at it this way; I only have to be 1 in 20,000; not 1 in million.
> Thanks Ghcan159.


If I recall correctly, the town had to adopt that law. Otherwise, the age may be different.


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

Here's the link to the exam notice w/ the town/city age limits:

http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=hrdmodu...s_2009_po_trooper&csid=Ehrd#policeofficerinfo


----------



## lilmudd89 (Feb 9, 2009)

midwatch said:


> [/left]
> 
> Ever heard or taxes? Or maybe all those other little deductions taken from paychecks? Take home is significantly less than your "over $400 a week." But thanks for your input.


I have heard of them but sadly i forgot about them >.<


----------



## T4567 (Jan 26, 2003)

your only chance to get on the State Police is that you have to get a high score on the test. The state will have to put a class through soon their numbers are getting down with all the retirements coming. good luck on the test.


----------



## Mike7913 (Nov 16, 2008)

Gchan159, here is the best advice you will hear one more time, as DNorth had stated earlier in this thread...Go Federal. Trust me, it is definitely the way to go. Bad times here in Mass unfortunately for the LEO profession. Honestly, you're better off taking the Corrections Officer exam considering the state's crime stats will be on the rise with the lack of overall patrol numbers. Hence, the need for the hiring of CO's. I doubt those guys are really worried aout job stability. Also, I think (correct me I'm wrong guys) the DOC are better paid then municipal PD's when maxed out. I realize it's not your typical "police work", but any added experience along with your military background will only help if things change in the near future.
Good luck!


----------



## sean37 (May 22, 2007)

i remember interviewing for the 79th and before going in we were in a big group of people in a classroom going through the basics. Someone asked if the 840.00 was gross or net pay. the gentlman giving speaking to us said "it is gross, and the reason they call it that is because it is gross". gchan, not to be another negative but i got a 95 on the 2002 test and still did not get into an academy. i went through the selection back in 2005 minus the B.I. give you some quick numbers. we did the p.t. run with closs to 600 people, 373 for the interview, down to 81 for the psych test. this was of people with 95. even though that was 2005, i still do my running with the hope that i get another chance at getting into an academy. oh, and i try to pray as much as possible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

